# Miami clip at 4 months?



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It's totally your choice to do it, but I personally like to enjoy the puppy coat while I have, and I also think puppies look REALLY WEIRD shaved down.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I like my puppies to stay fuzzy too. They do look a little wierd cut down.

My 6 mo old is in a pet puppy cut (so like a show puppy cut but with a scissored top know).


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes you can, no it won't hurt the coat. Depending on you puppy coat texture it might be a little floppy without as much shape on the Poms. I have scissored down puppy coat at 8 wks.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

3dogs said:


> Yes you can, no it won't hurt the coat. Depending on you puppy coat texture it might be a little floppy without as much shape on the Poms. I have scissored down puppy coat at 8 wks.


Totally up to you, that coat is going to grow and grow and grow for the dog's whole life! So you can have lots of fun trying every style there is. But I loved my two dogs' puppy coats because you can let them get long and they don't mat...when coat change rears its ugly head, that is a wonderful to time to think about short clips


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

If this is your puppies first time to the groomer I would not do it. For the first time visit I recommend just going in for a bath, face, feet, tail shaving to get her used to the process of the salon. Then, about a month later I would try for the haircut, a miami should be doable, probably won't be perfect tho, puppies are very wiggly! Also, I wouldn't say you want a #4. Tell her instead how much hair you would like left on the dog. Everyone uses different blades, comb attachments, clippervacuum systems and so it may come out different depending on who does the dog.


----------



## Shiloh (Sep 7, 2013)

thanks for the comments, I went ahead and just clipped her myself, never done a poodle before but she was such a good girl, her poms and ears are floppy but she looks so cute.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Great job! You have the ring around her tail shaved just right  
Lovely girl <3


----------

